
Another web interface for run ansible playbooks - okv
For my routine job (deploy apps to about hundred of hosts using ansible) I implemented simple web interface for run ansible playbooks. It&#x27;s completely open source, free and could be useful for someone else (I hope ;). https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;node-ci&#x2F;nci-ansible-ui
======
vfulco
Super cool. Thanks for the community contribution.

